# Pokemon: Legends RP (Main Thread)



## Cheena (Oct 16, 2008)

Pokemon Legends RP

this is the main RP thread, please follow all the rules listed in the SIgn Up thread. To sign up or for more information go to the 

Pokemon: Legends RP (Sign Up and OOC Thread)


Pokemon Tourtament 10/25
Place: Sinnoh
Time: Any
Posts to travel: 5, none if you are already there


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 16, 2008)

A girl with blue hair sits on the ground infront of a tree humming quietly listening to the pokemon communicate with eachother, "It's beautiful isn't it Vee?" she says to the Eevee in her lap.  "Eevee...eevee eve..." it replies noding it's head a little.  She smiles watching the trees, seeing the Wurmple, Silcoon, and Cascoon, "Why don't we get out before we get attacked again...We don't need another Slakoth getting motivated..." she giggles.  "Veeee..." it says sneezing, agreeing with her.  Vee gets up and walks a few steps away as Tora jumps up, they walk away, heading towards the next town.  Vee stays out of her pok'eball because Tora can get a bit lonely.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 16, 2008)

Clyde hopped, jumped, sprinted, and dodged the trees as he got close to them. The pokemon hunter was getting closer, waiting to kill Clyde and take his fur. Clyde jumped about thirty feet in the air, then landed behind the hunter.

"Why do you hunt us pokemon?" he said, grabbing the hunter's throat from behind. "Do you just do it for fun, or are you just that sick to hunt us for fun?" he said. The hunter suddenly froze.

"you can speak?" he asked Clyde. "Yes" Clyde replied, just before tearing the hunter's throat open with his claws. Clyde was...different. At birth, he somehow was half human half pokemon. He could extend his claws however long he wanted, talk like a human, and scare fear into the hearts of man-kind.

Clyde stould there, letting the hunter's blood spill all over the floor. He just stould in the pool of blood. Pokemon battles always made pokemon look weak, as if they are stupid enough not to kill each other. Pokemon could kill each other, the ones that battle are just mostly weaklings.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 16, 2008)

“DAM YOU PEOPLE!” yelled a young man, others would say a boy, but at 16 William considered him self a young man “my mother as been kid napped and I will find her whether you will help me your not”

The police officer looked at him “kid, we will find your mother, were the police, its what we do, you don’t need to risk your own life” William just turned around.

“come on Ryan, we’re leaving” he said has he passed by a Pikachu, whose slightly darker coat signified a mountain breed, the Pikachu put down the magazine he was reading had followed his owner out of the station.

William didn’t notice the man on the phone as he left, just another officer who thought he couldn’t do anything. That’s why he didn’t notice him follow him down the road.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 17, 2008)

Macabre, the young Abra, watched the commotion outside Erika's Celadon Gym from the safety of the surrounding brush. From what he could gather, the media and crowd had assembled outside the Gym for the challenge of Blackbelt Kiyo, sensei of the world famous Saffron City Fighting Dojo.

"Mr. Kiyo," asked a reporter, "Is it true you'll be battling Erika today for control of her Gym?"

"Your sources are correct, ma'am," he responded. "Far too long have the Psychics of Saffron restricted us from Gym status. Today, in Celadon, that will change."

"How do you plan on countering Erika's signature Poison attacks?" another reporter asked. 

Kiyo laughed in response. "My Pokemon have been trained well in the ways of poison conditioning! I am confident I shall take Erika and her handmaidens handily. Now if you'll excuse me, I have a Gym to win."

The crowd followed Kiyo into Celadon Gym, and Mac followed close behind. He could hardly believe it- Karate Master Kiyo in Celadon City! Maybe he would finally be able to showcase his abilities to someone who could appreciate them.


----------



## Serp (Oct 17, 2008)

Serp got of the ferry in Johto, he would be starting his very own pokemon journey today, out of the public eye of Sinnoh were everyone knew his name, he wanted to become a famous pokemon master himself and not in the shadow of his mother. Armed with nothing more than the Ekans his mother gave him, a pokedex and a ferry ticket he had set off for his pokemon journey. 

The city the ferry had docked in was a wonderful one, it had everything even it own gym. Olivine city was a fine place to be, Serp started to wander around and take in everything from this new region.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 17, 2008)

Dio just took his first few steps as an official pokemon trainer, with his pokedex in his pocket and the Charmander he had just recieved the rookie was on his path to become a legend.

He had already said goodbye to his parents and though they were a bit emotional and found it hard to let their youngest also leave on his journey, they had no choice since the boy had been dreaming of this for years.

He was just outside if Pallet town, these forest roads here leading to Viridian were known for the large amounts of Pidgy and Rattata that lived here, though Dio intended to keep only the flying pokemon in his team, the rat pokemon would also be caught since he wanted to catch two of each pokemon, to send them to the ranch owned by his parents.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 17, 2008)

The sun was shining through the trees in the Eterna Forest as KiKi and Rose laid on the soft ground glancing at the sky. "It's a beautiful day isn't it KiKi," Rose spoke smiling. KiKi rubbed up against her, signaling her agreement. "Isn't this great, living without a care in the world, having nothing planned, doing whatever comes to mind?"
"Eevee ee."
     Rose laughed a little, "Your so adorable," she reached over and started scratching at KiKi's head. "Some times I don't know what I'd do without you." KiKi licked her hand then rested her head on the ground again. "Hmm, you must be tired from walking all day, huh KiKi? Don't worry, we should be fine here for the rest of the day. Here, I have some berries if you want any." Rose sat up and digs in a pouch on her belt, grabbing a few berries. She holds out her hand to KiKi and smiles. "They're your favorite, Razz Berries." KiKi perks up and eats from Rose's hand. Rose lies back down with her hand still up smiling. "We'll continue moving tomorrow, how does that sound?" KiKi licked Rose's hand clean and again rubbed against her showing agreement, then lay back down drifting off to sleep.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Oct 18, 2008)

Kai sleeps underneath a tree quietly, A squirtle was playing right next to him, suddenly a water blast hits Kai in the face. Kai jumps up coughing, "Squirtle what was that for?" Squirtle laughs, "Squirtle, Squirtle, squirtle squirtle" . "Yeah Yeah, I know it was time to get up but stop laughing," Kai wipes his face with his hand and picks his bag up, "Come on let's go, or we might be late, I don't know for what but yeah," Kai jogs off really fast with Squirtle following him from behind.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 18, 2008)

Macabre followed the bustling crowd excitedly into the Gym, but was soon stopped by one of Erika's attendees.

"Whose Abra is this?" the woman called. "All non-competing Pokemon must be in their Pokeballs during an official battle! Those are the rules!"

A low murmur broke out amongst the crowd for a few minutes until realizing that NOBODY owned the Abra.

"It's a wild Abra!" one of the children in the audience exclaimed. "Do you have any idea how hard those are to find outside the Game Corner?" someone else asked. It wasn't long until the audience broke out in an attempt to catch him. 

Trained Pokemon flooded the room as Erika's attendees scrambled to control the chaos. Mac appreciated a good fight, and although a bit slow for a Psychic Pokemon, he wasn't too dull to realize he was severely outmatched. With that thought, Macabre gathered all of his Psychic energy and Teleported to a random location. He didn't know where he would end up, but wherever it was, it would certainly be better than here.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 19, 2008)

Tora was taking some time away from Petalburg City, her father took over the gym for a few days.  She trips over something, a slakoth leg, "...Ohhhh...crap..." she says as the slakoth started huffing at her.  She took off, Vee right beside her as the slakoth is right behind.  They run for 10 minutes before the slakoth decides to go back to it's nap.  

"Well that was definately scary...why don't we go back home..." Tora says looking at her oddly colored Eevee.  Vee sneeses, agreeing like normal.  They start to walk again, they wern't that far from the entrance.  As she comes out she hears, "HEY ARN'T YOU THE PETALBURG GYM LEADER!?" as a Teen comes running over.  "Yeah...why?" Tora replies.  He says, "I want to challange you!" pulling a pokeball.  

"Okay we can fight here if you want." She says calmly but she is getting pumped.  "Yeah! lets fight here and now!" he yells as he throws a pokeball, "Grovyle!  GO!" he then yells as a grovyle comes out.  "Haha!  Pooch!  Go!" she yells as she hops and throws a pokeball revealing a Mightyena.  He looks at her to make the first move.  

"HA!  This is going to be easy!  Pooch!  Bite!" She yells.  "Grovyle!  Dodge and leaf blade!" he yells as the grovyle dodges and slashes an arm leaf acrossed Pooch's muzzle/face.  Pooch yelps at that point and starts running in a circle.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 19, 2008)

Rose suddenly rose her head. She had drifted off to sleep, a few hours had past. She looked over to her right, KiKi was laying right next to her fast asleep. Rose smiled, _I shouldn't wake her, she looks peaceful right now._ Rose picked up KiKi and held her in her arms. Rose started walking back to Eterna, she needed to get something besides berries to eat, being out in the forest for days makes one crave ramen a lot. She came close to entering the town and she comes across a wild Buneary. Rose glanced at it and thought it was so adorable, of course not as adorable as KiKi. Rose noticed that it was hungry though, it looked thin. She smiled and dug in her bag again, grabbing the last of her berries. She inched closer to the pokemon speaking softly, "Are you hungry, you may have these if you like." The Buneary just looked curiously at Rose as she placed some berries right next to it. Rose smiled and walked away from it, heading back towards the town.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 19, 2008)

In a psychic rupture of the area around him, with a sound that sounded something like *bzreaow!*, Macabre appeared on the outskirts of Eterna Forest, face-to-face with a Buneary.

"Bun-bun?" The unbearably cure Pokemon asked, happily offering the Abra some of her newly acquired berries. The kind offer completely went over Mac's head.

_This Buneary must be challenging me to domination of this territory,_ Mac thought excitedly. _This is just what a need- a good fight!_

Abra jumped a step back, wound up his fist, and let loose the hardest Pound he could throw. Buneary took the brunt of the blow, stood there dazed for a moment or two, and flopped on her back onto the ground.

_Victory!_ The Abra jumped in excitement and saw a trainer walking towards the forest, cradling a sleeping Eevee.

_Those Eevees can be pretty scrappy,_ Mac considered. _Maybe that's the challenge I really need._ Mac took a breath and a handful of his spoils of battle, and leaped to trigger a Random Battle.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 19, 2008)

Rose looked behind her, and saw the Buneary on the ground knocked out, then she noticed the approaching abra. KiKi had finally woken up and glanced at the abra growling. Rose looked at KiKi a little puzzled. _I guess she wants to fight him, well, no use trying to stop her..._ KiKi jumped from Rose's arms and lept at the abra with her teeth bared.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 19, 2008)

_Finally! A fight worthy of my skills!_ Mac thought, warping behind the Eevee with a quick Teleport, followed by a skillful Fakeout. Mac may not have much strength as a wannabe Fighting Pokemon, but he prided himself on knowing how to pull off all the moves of the pros.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 19, 2008)

In a tree in next to Sandgem town in the Sinnoh region sat a young man with one poke ball on his belt. "Ah this tree is so relaxing huh maybe i should let Squirtle out." he jumped out of the tree and took the poke ball of his belt he clicked the release button once and held it out in front of him as a red beam came out and then a small Squirtle came out.

"Squirtle squirt" the Squirtle ran up to him and sat by its trainer. "hey little guy i haven't seen you since we got off the ferry from johto" "Squirtle!" it said just looking at his trainer. 'ok then little buddy wanna go back into town mom is waiting for us to help unpack the moving box's."  The two began to walk into town.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 19, 2008)

"Now!  Pooch finish him off!  Giga impact!" She yells as pooch slides to a stop and starts charging.  "PROTECT!" He says as the grovyle gets a green cover to it and it then acts on it's own and as pooch's move ends the grovyle uses a strong Slam.  Tora pulls Pooch back in it's pokeball as it was unable to battle and Vee runs out, "Vee you sure about this...?" she says looking at her small Eevee.  Vee coughs in a "Trust me" manner and stares at the grovyle five times her size.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 19, 2008)

KiKi had let her guard down and was caught by the Fakeout. KiKi flinched and couldn't move for a bit, leaving her wide open for attack.

Rose walked around the battle, still watching KiKi, but made her way to the passed out Buneary. She took out a potion and sprayed the contents into its mouth. "There you go."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 19, 2008)

Vee glares and throws itself foreward, "Return!"  Tora yells as Vee acctually yelled it also.  The grovyle startled, could not move, "Grovyle! Come back!" The teen says as the fainted grovyle went inside.  "Psyduck let's go!" He yells as a powerful looking psyduck comes out.  The Psyduck looks at him confused, "man...the worst time for you to be in a good mood..." The teen grumbles.  Tora laughs, "Vee Attract." she says looking at her eevee, who walks up to the psyduck and rubs her tail under Psyduck's bill and flips a yellow heart at him as she prances away.  The psyduck becomes infactuated and cannot move.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 19, 2008)

A golden window of opportunity opened up for Mac thanks to his Fakeout, and he was more than happy to take it- running at the downed Eevee, Mac launched into his coup de grace: the legendary Hi Jump Kick he learned from watching the Karate Master's Hitmonlee.

Unfortunately, Mac ended up missing cleanly, launching himself fiercely into the air and colliding into the ground right on his behind in embarrassment. Mac winced as he helped himself up, knowing he was presenting the Eevee with a chance to retaliate but had no other options at this point.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 19, 2008)

KiKi had recovered and glared at the abra. She instantly darted without command and used a simple quick attack. She was used to fighting without command, KiKi and Rose were so close, they probably would have thought of the same move anyway. This was an advantage, some people think, because they never know what will happen next.

OOC : So do we auto-hit on this RP? (I have the hit % of all the moves I'll use and I use a # generator for them, that's the way I'd post if auto-hit is allowed.)


----------



## Serp (Oct 19, 2008)

Serp began to realise being a pokemon master wasn't so easy as his mother made it seem. Serp decided to go catch another pokemon, he walked down to the waters edge and looked out towards the sea. 

"A water pokemon would be brilliant for me to catch"

Just as he said that a Staryu came out of the water and shot water in his face, it danced on the water looking at him. Serp pulled out his Black and Purple poke'dex and pointed it towards the pokemon.
_
 If its body is torn, it can grow back if the red core remains. The core flashes at midnight._

"Cool!" Shouted Serp.

"Ekans! I choose you!" The Pokeball ripped from the back of Serps belt grew in size and then opened up in a white flash and Ekans emerged from the ball.

Ekans looked at Serp all covered in water.
"Today we are gonna get that Staryu! And its a decent sized one as well."


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 20, 2008)

(No established rules. I just do whatever I feel like doing.)

Abra was knocked flat on the ground once again, but this time by the Eevee's lighting-quick speed. Eevees were notoriously fast opponents, in Mac's limited experience, but he had one advantage no non-Psychic challenger would ever have. With that thought, he quickly did some calculations in his head for trajectory, Teleported directly in front of the darting and weaving Eevee, and thrust his arm forward for the devastating Force Palm technique.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 20, 2008)

KiKi was pushed back quite a bit but luckily still mobile. She looked up thinking fast, facing an opponent with teleport would be no easy feat. Quickly she tried to use one of her specialties, Attract.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 20, 2008)

Mac shook himself as the Eevee began purring and preening for his sympathy. Her subtle wiles would have no effect on him. Though his body was weak, his mind was always keen and sharp. Insulted by the Eevee's low trick of psychological manipulation, Mac focused his Psychic energy in tune with his body, honed in on the enemy, and launched himself at her like a rocket, retaliating with his signature move- the Zen Headbutt.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 20, 2008)

Tora grins, "It's up to you now Vee!" She says to her Eevee.  Vee starts charging the psyduck at a high speed and tackles it, knocking it back and biting it's bill.  The psyduck scratches Vee to get her off.  Vee just glares but Tora screams in pain.  The teen looks at Tora like she's crazy and shakes his head, "PSYDUCK!  CONFUSION!!" he yells but his psyduck doesn't pay attention.  

The psyduck then goes white, evolving.  The trainer's eyes look surprised as his Psyduck becomes a Golduck, "Golduck huh...?" he mumbles.  "Well this is trouble..." Tora says aloud.  The Golduck charges Vee, going for a fury swipes, Vee dodges and uses takedown and the two start rolling on the ground, Tora collapses in pain as the scrap is happening.  The two eventually tear apart, for once a pokemon battle has gone bloody, Golduck was on the ground fainted.  The Teen's eyes grew big, "Man...never thought that thing could or even would do that..." he says staring at the two bloody pokemon as he pulls Golduck back into his pokeball and Vee staggers back to Tora, She sits and pulls Vee close to her.  

"VULPIX GO!" He yells as a vulpix comes out of a premier ball.  "Weasel...now..." Tora mumbles as a Sneasel comes out of a pokeball on it's own.  The vulpix uses flamethrower on the teen's command, Weasel dodges and uses focus punch knocking the vulpix back.  Then the vulpix uses quick attack, ending with  flamethrower, as the boy is telling it what to do.  Weasel slams against a tree then stands barely surviving that, then uses rain dance, making it pour rain.  Weasel hides in the rain and uses a focus punch, fainting the vulpix.  

Tora stands at this point, "Try again!" She yells as Weasel goes back into it's pokeball, Tora then runs to the Pokemon Center.  The teen walks quickly to there also.  Nurse Joy takes Vee into an emergency room as Tora's other pokemon are delt with.  Tora stays next to Vee the entire time she is getting bandaged up.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 20, 2008)

OOC: If people are conatantly auto hitting people, ill make a rule against it. No more than 50% of the time should you auto hit someone. Thats part of the fairness rule.


Roxy walked into the tourtament hall in Sinnoh. "A whole bunch of rookies will be here tomorrow I here" She walked up to a nurse, "Yeah, It will be a first for most of em Roxy" Roky nodded, "Interesting, I hope I dont have to explain all the rules" She grinned some at the though, _'I remember my first tourtament'_ She chuckled some. 

Roxy went to pick up her pokemon companion. "Charmander, charmander..." Roxy nodded, "You sure are" She went into the arena. Roxy looked around the perimeter, "Everything is set for tomorrow" She went back into the hallway, and waved to some staff as she started walking out the building.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 20, 2008)

KiKi had gotten the full force of the attack, she felt dizzy and had almost fallen over, but she still stood, eager to fight more. She focused on abra and leaped at him. She tried to use bite but she lost her balance in midair due to the last attack and fell over.
KiKi growled in anger, but waited for her foe to strike again.

Rose tended to the wounded Buneary and found that it still unconscious. She took out a pokeball from her belt and placed it on the ground next to it. "I'll take you to a pokemon center and I'll let you go back to the wild after this, I promise..." She spoke softly. Rose pressed the small button on the pokeball, and caught the Buneary in the glowing light from the ball.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 20, 2008)

Mac readied his next attack for his opponent when he took notice of her trainer for the first time. What was she doing so far from the battle? Why wasn't she commanding her Pokemon? 

_She must be capturing that Buneary I defeated a while ago in her weakened state! I can respect capture of a Pokemon in an honorable battle of skill and power, but taking advantage of a defenseless opponent like that? I only know one group of humans who would do something so low... Team Rocket!_

Mac easily dodged a Bite from his opponent as he considered the situation while mourning the captivity of his brothers and sisters in the Rocket-controlled Celadon Game Corner only he was lucky enough to escape.

_I could always leap to attack her instead and grab the Pokeball... but that wouldn't solve anything in the long run. She'd just come back later with some more goons to hunt down the Buneary nest and take the whole colony. Hm..._

As the Eevee growled angrily at Mac, successfully lowering his attack, a brilliant thought struck him.

_I've got it! An Abra like me who knows Fighting moves is a valuable find by any standards. I'll bet this trainer is smart enough to realize that and if I let myself lose to this Eevee, she'll capture me and bring me to her boss. Then I can infiltrate them from the inside! Man, this is the best idea EVER._

With that thought, Mac leaped at the Eevee with a clumsy Double-Edge technique.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 20, 2008)

Rose stood up with the pokeball in hand. She glanced over at KiKi and smiled, _I would have told her to do the same moves, she's excellent when it comes to strategic thinking. Excellent, and I see what she's about to do next..._

KiKi looks at abra and snickers a little. Then she widened her eyes, _still, even if it is just a clumsy move, I can't take any chances!_ She leaped and ran behind the abra and came charging at it.

_Takedown!_ Rose and KiKi thought at the same time.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 20, 2008)

Dio who was still on his way to Viridian city had taken his time training his Charmander, wich he had nicknamed Blaze and was now trying to catch his second, this time male, Pidgey.
After that he would have his quota of a male and female of the pokemon found in the area.

It took a while for him to spot a single Pidget that was also male but when he did find one he sent out Blaze.
This Pidgey was unique though, it was quite large compared to other Pidgeys and was a lot more agressive.
Afterall this one didn't fly away but went straigth on the offensice with a Sandattack followed by a Peck attack.

"Blaze, Dodge to the left and counter his physical attack with an Ember."The pokemon followed his orders and dodged the attack easily, afterall this Charmander had already been around level 10 while the Pidgey in this area are usually around level 3 to 4.
When the Pidgey attempted to Peck Blaze, the fire pokemon opened it's mouth wide and let out a barrage of small fire balls.

The Pidgey took the attack full on, it's agressive nature pushed him to attempt to bite trough the pain and attack nonetheless but eventually he was overpowered and fell down to the ground.

Lazily, Dio threw a pokeball with perfect aim on the pokemon that was plummeting down to the ground, saving it from further damage.
"Blaze, we can go on to Viridian now and let you and your new team mate rest up at the pokecentre."


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 20, 2008)

Shark and his Squirtle got into town and to there new house he walked inside and his mom started yelling at him "Shark Help me move these box's when we are down i well give you something!" Shark shrugged and looked at his Squirtle who was sitting there against the shut door.

After many hours of hauling box's and unloading them Shark and his mom where done. his mom went at sat at teh kitchen table. "Shark i wanna give you something and talk to you now please come to teh kitchen!!" shark was in his room when he heard this he walked downstairs and sat down as hes Squirtle followed.

 "Watcha you need mom?" he asked as he noticed his Squirtle fall asleep on teh floor. "Well i think it is time for you to start you journey now that e are in Sinnoh." Shark looked at her with a really happy face on as she put a blue backpack with a green sleeping bag attached to teh bottom. "In this bag is 5 poke balls, three weak potions, a sleeping bag, and six sandwiches for you and Squirtle. Shark smiled 'ok mom i am ready i think to!" He took teh pack smiling and walked out teh door heading to the rode out of town.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 22, 2008)

Kiya walked through the town having just left the Pokemon center.  She looked down at Chicky who was walking next to her.  “Don’t worry.  We will get them next time!”  Kiya says smiling down at her.

“Tttooorrrccchhhiiiiccccc…”  Chicky says somewhat sadly.

“Oh come on.  It will be okay.”  Kiya says reaching down and rubbing the top of her head.  She looks up with big hopeful eyes and sighs slightly.  “What can I do to make you feel better little one?”  she says her smile faltering as she kneels down in front of her friend.

“Torchic…”  Chicky almost whimpers.  

“Your perfect so don’t get down.”  Kiya says smiling again as she picks her up into a hug.

“Torchic!” the little pokemon exclaimed feeling somewhat better.

“Now that’s the spirit!”  Kiya says holding her up as she stands again.  “So, try again tomorrow?”

“Tor!” she yells causing Kiya to grin as they continued down the road toward home.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 22, 2008)

The nurse says, "She will be better after a good rest, but not quite in fighting spirit." Tora nods, "I shouldn't have let her fight on her own..." she says gently rubbing Vee's ear. 

 She continues to sit, "none of my pokemon are in fighting condition..." she says thinking about Pooch and Weasel.  Nurse joy walks out with her smile checking on other trainer's pokemon.  "Vee I won't let you get like that again..." Tora says quietly to her Eevee.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 22, 2008)

Shark got to teh road and began to look down it. "Clear huh Squirtle?" Squirtle looked at him and then at the road "Squirtle squirt....Squirt." the two stayed quiet for a while as they got to a fork in teh road teh sign wasn't there tho. "Ugh well i guess we should take a rest any way. he looked at his Squirtle and smiled.

Shark walked over to a tree by the fork in teh road as Squirtle followed. He sat down right by it in teh shade and so did Squirtle as he opened his backpack and got out a sandwich. He gave half to Squirtle and the other he kept. shark was about to take a bite when he heard something coming threw the forest and before he knew it out came a munchlax eating teh sandwich out of his and squirtle's hand's "What and teh heck my food!!" He yelled as he got up and watched teh munchlax start walking down the road.

"Squirtle use bubble beam on that munchlax!" He did as hes trainer said and teh munchlax not knowing got hit in teh back it turned around and ran at Squirtle using a pound on Squirtle.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 22, 2008)

_Time to ham it up, Mac,_ the plucky Abra thought to himself, allowing the full brunt of the Takedown upon him. The Eevee pinned him to the ground as he made a weak attempt to feign a struggle.

_Come on, Rocket Goon, this is your chance! I'm practically handing myself to you on a silver platter!_


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 22, 2008)

KiKi took him down too easily, she thought. She got geared up for another attack.

"KiKi! Wait," Rose had halted KiKi before she acted again. "There's no use in attacking anymore, I think you won this battle." Rose stepped towards the almost fainted (so she thought o.o) abra and knelt down to it. "Hey little guy," she smiled, then spoke again, "Your wounds aren't too bad, but I can still take you to a center if you want. Just come with us if you want to, okay?" Rose picked herself up off the ground and started walking back towards the town, with KiKi following right behind her, looking back at the abra.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 23, 2008)

_...the crap? She's just going to let me follow her? What is this chick's game exactly, anyway? Maybe I was a bit hasty in branding her as a Team Rocket member... but no! I saw what she did to that Buneary. This must be a trick. I guess I'll play along... for now._

Mac got back on his feet and limped behind the suspected Rocket member to the nearest Pokemon center.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 23, 2008)

Navigating through the town was no problem here, since she had lived in this town her entire life. She found the Pokemon Center and entered quickly holding the door open for the now following abra. "Excuse me, nurse, I have a few pokemon in need of some attention."
"No problem, just hand me the pokemon and they'll be fine in no time." The nurse smiled.
"Thanks," Rose placed KiKi on the counter and beckoned abra up. Then she placed the pokeball with the Buneary up there as well. She scratched KiKi's head and left too go sit at a nearby bench.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 23, 2008)

_So that's it,_ Mac realized as a Chansey tended to his minor wounds. _She was just trying to help that Buneary recover. I feel kind of foolish now. If I were the kind of Pokemon who would tie myself to a Trainer, she probably wouldn't be too bad. I totally had that Eevee outclassed, but her moves were pretty good- I'm sure she had to learn them from somewhere._

Mac hopped off of the table, completely refreshed, and sneaked past the trainer who led him here in order to avoid any more awkward encounters.

_Where am I, anyway?_ Mac thought until reading the sign outside the Pokemon Center. _Eterna City,_ Mac read to himself. _Seems pretty Grass-oriented. Someone here probably knows what happened in the fight between Erika and Master Kiyo, then!_

On that note, Mac darted off to Gardenia's Gym for more information on the subject.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 23, 2008)

Rose smiled as a pokeball and KiKi were handed back to her. She noticed the abra wasn't among them. "Oh, your abra already started to leave," the nurse smiled, "he's just out that door there." Rose looked back and smiled, she walked out the door and patted him on the head, "Well I'm sure you put up quite a battle with my eevee back there!" She smiled and walked out towards the forest again taking out the pokeball. She through the ball down and the Buneary appeared. Rose knelt down and told her, "There you go, back into the wild with you." ^.^


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 24, 2008)

Clyde shape-shifted into a young man that looked to be about nineteen years old., and started to run towards Petalburg. He got to the city, and went to the Pokemon Center. He saw a nurse, and smiled. "Hello nurse Joy! Anything I can do to help today?" he asked.

"Hey Clyde! Well, theres a pikachu in Room 7 that has fainted, with  some poisoning. All the nurses are busy, so I want you to go heal him." she said.

"Yes mam." he said, then smiled and walked into room 7. He saw the pikachu on the bed, and the trainer crying. He went to the trainer, and neiled down to her. "Whats wrong little girl?" he asked.

"Well...it was my first time being in a pokemon battle, but the pokemon poisoned my pikachu and he fainted!" she said, slightly mumbling through her tears.

"Well, everyone looses a battle every now and then." he said. "Here, I'll heal your pikachu for you, and then I bet you'll win your first battle you get to." he said with a smile.

"Really?" the little girl asked, cheering up a little and wiping her face.

"Really." he replied. "Now, I need you to do me a favor, I need to to leave the room and wait outside the door." he said, "Could you do that for me?" he asked.

"Sure!" she said in a perky voice. Then, obeyed and left the room. Clyde walked over to the Pikachu, it was breathing sort of heavily. He picked up a full heal needle, because it was possible it could have more than one status problem. He rubbed the spot a little with an alchohol swab, then jabbed it into one of the veins, quickly injected it with the full heal, then pulled it out.

Clyde rubbed the spot with an alchohol swab again, then, looked around the room a little, checking to make sure there was nobody in the room, and used a special move he made himself. He used a move called Max Revive, the pokemon move version of the medicine, and the pikachu woke up fully energized and fully healed.

He left the room with the pikachu in his arms, and saw the trainer. The pikachu jumped into the trainer's arms. "Pika!" it said, happy to see his trainer.

"He says hes so happy to see you." Clyde told the girl with a smile.

"I'm happy to see you to!" the little girl said inher perky voice again to the Pikachu.

The girl ran off and out of the Pokemon Center, and kept running until she was out of site. Clyde went to Nurse Joy. "All done Nurse Joy." he said.

"Thanks Clyde. Have a good day!" she said.

"You to!" he yelled back to her. He kept walking until he was out of the Pokemon Center. He wasn't sure where he was going to go, just sure that he would wonder wherever he wanted. He shape-shifted back into his Houndoor form.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 25, 2008)

Rose started walking away and something tugged at her dress. She freaked a little bit and turned to see who or what it was. The Buneary she had just released was following her. "What? You don't want to go back out in the wild?" Rose was a little shocked. The Buneary reached up and touched one of the pokeballs on the side of her belt, pressing the button and capturing itself. Rose just paused, then smiled a little. "Well KiKi, I guess we have a new little friend with us." She smiled and headed back towards the town.

"I'm getting hungry, how bout you KiKi?" Rose said cheerfully. KiKi nodded and licked Rose's arm as she was being held. "And I'm sure the Buneary is hungry too." Rose navigated through the town and came to a small all you can eat cafe. "Can I get some plates please?" Rose sat down on at the table as the waiter fulfilled her request. She pressed the button on the pokeball again. "Time to grab some food guys!"


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 25, 2008)

Clyde was wondering through Petalburg, not sure of where he was going. He was walking, and then he heard whispering.

"Hey, I think thats the Houndour Clyde." a boy whispered. He looked to be teenaged, about 15. He was with three other boys, they all looked to be the same age. "You know, from the legends." he said. "I think I'll try to catch him." he said.

"Dude, no! You know the legend. If you fail to catch him...he kills you." one of the other boys whispered.

"You know I can hear you." Clyde said loud enough for the boys to hear him.

"You can talk?" the first boy yelled. "Well... it doesn't matter, I'm still gonna catch you!" he said again. "Charizard, go!" he said, then sent out a black charizard.

"A shiny charizard, I'm so scared." Clyde said, then laughed.

"Charizard, flamethrower!" he yelled, and the charizard sprayed flames out of his mouth. the flames were getting closer to clyde, but he never moved. The flames finally got to Clyde, but he was gone.

"Where'd he go?" one of the boys screamed in horror. Then, there was a hole that appeared in the Charizard's stomach. Blood was everywhere, and there was even some blood sprayed on the trainer's face.

Clyde was sitting in the hole, covered in blood. He licked some blood off his lips, then smiled. He lunged at the trainer. He got to the trainer, and started ripping him limb from limb. He barked, and barked, and the other three boys just stould there in horror. Clyde finally ripped all of the boy's limbs off, and he had his mouth over the boy's throat. He chomped down, and ripped the boy's throat off.

"You should have paid attention to the legend." Clyde said, blood all over his snout. He appeared in front of the other three boys, who were now running.

"You do know the legend says that any other people watching the match will die?" he said. He killed all the boys, ripping their heads off with his mouth.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 25, 2008)

OOC: Tourtament Today

Roxy had everything ready The tourtament is today, finally..." She said grinning, "Sure hope people come, that way i will get payed"She laughed, "Just kidding" She said looking Heat, her Charmander. He nodded and looked around try to fly, but had an injured wing.

"It will take time Heat" She said examining his wing, "It should be fine in 2 days" She rubbed him on his head. "Charmander..." He said upset and happy. "Why dont you get something to eat" Roxy pointed to some food in the dining area.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 25, 2008)

"Mom!  Hey mom!"  Kiya yelled as Chicky followed her.  "Where are you?!" she said excitedly as she slammed through the door, pleased with her idea.

"Yes dear?" her mother said coming out of the kitchen and wiping her hands on a dishrag.

"Hey mom, I think Chicky and I are going to go visit cousin Tora for a while.  Would that be okay?"  She asks giving her mom the best smile she could.

"Hhhmm..."  she thinks for a moment.  "I guess that would be good.  Why don't you go pack and I will make something for you guys to take with you.  Oh! And, I should send a letter to my sister."  her mom says with a smile.  "Hurry up!  I will go get started." She then heads for the kitchen to write her letter and prepare a little food.

"Well...you heard her Chicky!  Come on!"  Kiya said rushing up the stairs to pack.

"Torchic!" Chicky yelled following her up the stairs.

_An hour later...._

"Aren't you done yet mom?"  Kiya says pacing impatiently.  "I want to get there before dark!"

"Stop it now.  Or I will change my mind..."  her mother said absently as she finished her letter.  She sealed it and handed it, along with the food to Kiya.

"Thanks mom!"  Kiya said kissing her on the cheek and running toward the door.

"WAIT!"  her mother yelled causing Kiya to stop and groan while it almost sounded as if the little Torchic giggled.

"What is it now mom..."  Kiya said with almost a whine.

Her mother giggled and handed her a sack.  "Your father wanted me to give this to you.  His empty pokeballs I believe.  Now go on.  I don't want you to be caught out in the dark with that Houndour still on the loose."

"Okay.  Thanks mom!"  Kiya says running out of the house and heading toward Petalburg.  "I can't believe people believe all those rumors about that thing.  What was his name?"  she says thinking.

"Torchic!"  Chicky says shivering slightly.

"Right!  Clyde..."  Kiya shrugged as she headed into the sheltering shadows of the forest saying good-bye to Rustboro.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 25, 2008)

Tora waits there for a few hours, as Vee starts to wake a bit.  Nurse Joy comes in, "Your other pokemon are all healed." she says.  Tora looks at her and nods, "Right I should be going..." She says as she stands, Picks Vee up in her arms, and walks out. 

"I really don't think...she never listens to me..." Nurse Joy says with a sigh.  As Tora walks out she looks down at Vee, "Hey little girl...you feeling better...?" She says quietly smiling.  

"Vee...eevee..." Vee replies quietly and drowsily.  Tora chuckles, "It will be dark soon...you want to go for a walk in the forest...?"she asks her friend.  "Eevee!" Vee says trying to leap out of Tora's arms but flinches, giving Tora a sheepish look.  Tora laughs, "Well let's go..." she says as they walk towards the forest.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 25, 2008)

Kiya and Chicky wandered the path that led them from Rustboro to Petalburg heading for her cousin's house.  "So what do you think Chicky?  Should we go on a grand adventure then?  Do you think Tora would go with us?"  She asked her friend and companion.

"Tor!" she answered in response to the question.

Kiya laughed at Chicky then looked confused as the Torchic stopped and looked into the shadows of a tree.  She looked closely and saw the Slakoth laying there deep in a dream.  "What do you think?  Should we sneak past or give it a shot?  We could take it by surprise.  Though I will leave it up to you."  she whispered to her pokemon.

"Torchic..." Chicky answered in the same whispering voice.

"Right.  Ember!" she said still in a slight whisper.

Torchic nodded as the embers shot toward the Slakoth giving it a burn as a wake up call.

It drowsily opened it's eyes and stared at the pair before it screamed.  "Slakoth!" it says completely awake now.  It growls as it returns the attack sending a scratch to Chicky.

Chicky easily dodges it and sends another ember burning it badly.  Kiya quickly threw one of the pokeballs toward the Slakoth.  "Come on.  Catch it!"  she says watching the ball as it dissapears inside.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 25, 2008)

Although not particularly surprised, Mac was disappointed to hear that Karate Master Kiyo had failed in his attempt to take over the Celadon Gym. Hopefully, he would have more luck setting up his own Gym in Lavender Town next month. He did hear some interesting news about a Pokemon Tournament in Sinnoh, though, and had teleported to the hall to sign up. The first thing he saw was another female trainer- this one with a Charmander. _I heard in Eterna City that there's a tournament here,_ Mac psychically transmitted to the Charmander. _It's not too late to sign up, is it?_


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 25, 2008)

"There he is, get him!" a man yelled in a giant angry mob, with pitche forks and torches, as they all ran towards him. Clyde started to run towards the Pokemon Center, and when he arrived, he said to Nurse Joy, "Theres an angry mob chasing me down!" he said.

"Quick, get into the panick room!" she said. She picked him up, he pretended to be hurt, and she brought him to a small door, about three feet tall and two feet wide, opened it, and he jumped in.

the mob roared through the sliding doors, "Nurse Joy! We just saw Clyde run in here, do you know where he is?" the seeming to be leader said.

"No, I haven't seen him. Clyde is in Petalburg?" she said in horror, well, pretend horror.

"Yes, we just spotted him. Are you sure hes not here?" the leader said, as Nurse Joy started to sweat.

"Yes, I'm sure." she said. the leader gestured for the mob to follow him, and they did. He walked here and there, then he started to head for the panick room Clyde was in. He was looking around.

"You seem to of been very suspicous lately, Nurse Joy." the leader said.

"I don't understand what you are talking about." she said in pretend confusion. The leader started to walk towards the counter.

"Are you sure you're not hiding him behind your counter?!" he said, then jumped behind the counter Nurse Joy was behind. He got a dissapointed look on his face, as he realized Clyde wasn't there.

"Hmm, he doesn't seem to be here. Sorry for the trouble Nurse Joy. Alright people, let's get out of here!" he said, then the mob left. Clyde waited for Nurse Joy to come to the door and get him out, and she did.

"That was close." Nurse Joy said in releif.

"Yes, it was. Thank you." Clyde said. He got out, and walked out the door. "Thank you Nurse Joy." he said.

"Your welcome, C." she said. "And C." she said, as Clyde stopped. "Try not to get in anymore trouble." she said.

"I'll try." Clyde said, as he walked out of the Pokemon Center. He returned to the spot he was at before attacked.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 25, 2008)

She begins to walk towards the entrance of the forest, over the patch of of grass that the blood had been washed off of, and gets to the entrance, Poochy and weasel come out of their pokeballs with a red glow as they walk in.  She looks at Vee with a smile as Weasel goes into the trees and Poochy stands next to her, "Wish you could get down and expend that energy..." she says teasingly.  "Eevee..." Vee says with a glare as they begin to walk.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 25, 2008)

Kiya and Chicky watched the ball tensely to see if the slakoth was caught.  They finally heard the tell tale snap of the pokeball and they looked at each other grinning.  "You did it Chicky!"  she said sweeping the the pokemon up in her arms.

"Torchic!" it said excitedly.

"Come on.  Let's get that ball and get moving before it gets to dark."  Kiya said setting the Torchic down on the ground and walking over to the pokeball sitting in the grass.  She grins as she picks it up and snaps the ball on to her belt.  She began walking looking down at her Torchic proudly.  "Not even a scratch..." she says chuckling.

"Torchic!"  she answered with a little bounce in her step that had been missing the last few days.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 25, 2008)

Tora walked through the twilight shadowed forest.  Poochy walked beside her as she carried Vee in her arms.  Suddenly Poochy’s ears perk up and he lets out a single bark as he bounds away.  “Poochy!”  Tora yells not wanting her pokemon to get into another battle so soon.   She quickly runs after him, hoping to catch up to him before he began a fight.

As they walked through the trees heading for Petalburg, Kiya smiled down at the little Torchic.  “You did great Chicky!” she said as they walked.

“Torchic!” she responded smiling feeling very proud of herself at her trainers words.

Suddenly they hear the bushes up ahead shaking causing them to both look forward as the Mightyena came bursting through the brush bonding toward them.

“Tor!” Chicky said sending a shot of ember toward it though it missed horribly as the beast moved fast heading straight for Kiya.

“AAAHHHH!!!”  Kiya screamed as the Mightyena slammed against her chest knocking her to the ground.

“TOR…..ccchhhhiiiiiccccc…..” the little Torchic got out as it fell over backward as it saw the other pokemon vigorously licking Kiya’s face.

“What the hell?!” she said trying to grab at it’s face to pull it back to look at it.  Suddenly she hears a giggle that she recognized.

“Poochy?”  Kiya says almost confused as she looks at the Mightyena on top of her.  It gives out a quick bark and continues to lick her face.  “Get your damn mutt off of me!”  she says with a laugh as she scratches his head.

"Did he surprise you?”  Tora says with a laugh as Poochy jumps off barking playfully and wagging his tail as he prods Chicky with his nose trying to get it to stand.

“That is an understatement.”  Kiya says sitting up and looking at her Torchic.  “I think he gave Chicky a heart attack.”  she adds crawling over and picking up the shaking pokemon.

OOC: This was planned by Kunoichirule and I


----------



## Kuno (Oct 25, 2008)

Kiya climbed to her feet as Torchic clung to her glaring down at Poochy.  “Torchic!” she said almost in a lecturing tone causing Kiya to laugh.

“Now don’t be mean.  He was just happy to see us.”  Kiya said chuckling.  

“Tor…” Chicky says sticking her tongue out at Poochy causing him to bark gleefully.  Kiya walks toward Tora as Poochy  paces her looking up at Chicky as she makes faces at him getting into their playful friendship they had before.

“What’s wrong with Vee?”  Kiya asks with concern as she nears noticing that the Eevee didn’t come up to greet her.

“Gym battle.  It was hard but she defended the gym!”  Tora said with enthusiasm as Kiya reached out stroking Vee’s head.  

“I am sure she did a great job.  Always does…”  Kiya says with a smile.

“Vee…”  the little Eevee says quietly but happily.  

“So, what are you doing this close to Petalburg anyway?”  Tora says as it dawns on her that Kiya was so close.

“Came to see you actually.”  Kiya says with a chuckle.  “Oh!  We caught a Slakoth on the way here!”  she says grinning proudly at Chicky.

“A…a….Slakoth?  I don’t suppose it had a crooked stripe, did it?”  Tora says her eyes straying to the poke balls on Kiya’s belt.

“Tor!”  Chicky said excitedly in response.  

Kiya nods.  “Yep.  Definitely makes it different.”  she says with a grin.

“Ooohhh….”  Tora says her eyes widening as she takes a few steps back.  “That thing has been terrorizing me for years!”  

Kiya laughed and shook her head.  “You were afraid of it?  It was pretty easy to catch.”   Kiya says as they begin to walk toward the town.  Tora made sure to stay on the opposite side as the poke ball that contained the Slakoth.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 25, 2008)

Tora continues to walk, "I want you to meet someone Kiya..." She says grinning at her cousin.  Kiya can now hear if she listens, leaves rustling in the trees above them.  "Weasel come down." Tora says looking up, as a big sneasel hops down.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 25, 2008)

OOC : I think I'll try colored speech 
*After eating*
"Well, how was it guys? Did you get your fill? The two pokemon spoke their names and nodded. "By the way, I heard about some tournament, it should begin sometime today. Would you guys like to try and compete?"
"Eevee eev!" KiKi was all excited now.
The Buneary was silent though. "Hey, don't you worry Buneary, I'm sure you'll be fine. Rose and the pokemon walked out of the cafe and headed in the direction of _______. (what town is the tournament in? o.o)


----------



## Kuno (Oct 26, 2008)

Kiya looks at the sneasel for a few minutes then smiles as she shakes her head.  "Isn't that uncles?"  she asks with a chuckle.  "Damn you have all the luck."  Kiya adds admiring the pokemon.

"Tor!"  Chicky says almost poutingly.

"Oh don't take that personal."  Kiya said chuckling.  "What I mean is the fact that she doesn't have to try and catch her pokemon."  

"Hey!"  Tora says glaring at her cousin.  "I had to catch Poochy!"

Kiya laughed again.  "If I remember right...."  she says thinking.  "Poochy followed you home."

"Well...I had to throw the pokeball!"  Tora says getting defensive.

"You told me you set it down and he went in willingly!"  Kiya says laughing.

"Yeah...well...."  Tora mutters then laughs with her cousin.

"We need to go on an adventure!  We need to go catch pokemon.  Dad won't give me any because he says 'If you catch them yourself you will appreciate them more.'"  Kiya says almost snottely at the end causing both the girls to laugh.

"Can't.  I have to be at the gym."  Tora says with a sigh.

"Oh...come on.  Your dad can man the gym while we are gone."  Kiya says trying to convince her as their pokemon watch hoping Tora will agree.

"But...he will change the type!"  Tora whines.

"So...let him.  You can change it back when we get home.  Maybe you will have more dark types by then!"  Kiya says.  "Come on please?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 26, 2008)

Squirtle went flying back into a tree. "WHA!!!" Shark yelled when this happened he ran over to teh tree as teh munchlax ran at his Squirtle again aiming another pound. "Eh Squirtle get up and use tackle!!" The Squirtle wobbled up and moved to the left dodging teh pound as he ran at the munchlax with a deadly tackle.

It connected as teh munch lax fell to teh ground then got up and started shaking it's head. "Munch!" Squirtle looked at Shark and Shark yelled to him "Tackle!" "Squirt Squirt!!" he did just as he's trainer said and munch did a pound. They both connected and both went flying back. Shark Reached into his back pack and got out a poke ball. He threw it right at teh munchlax who was starting to get up it zapped him into the ball as it started shaking Shark waited to see if he caught it. Squirtle got up and sat next to shark rubbing his head.

OOC:  Also next post shark well be talking in RED!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 26, 2008)

She sighs, "Just give me a day or two...then we can..." Tora says as the two near the exit.  "Eevee...vee..eevee..." Vee says as she tries to bite the bandages off, acctually getting them off.  "Vee...you are an Idoit sometimes...but you are my Idoit..." Tora says as Vee hops down, ignoring the pain.  The two cousins walk out of the forest right after that.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 26, 2008)

Clyde was wondering around, and stopped when he got to the clearing outside of the forest. He sat down, and looked at the pokemon that were in the forest. He always loved to do this at night, he loved to look at the trees, and sometimes the stars. He decided to do just that, and look at the stars. He looked up. He could see all the formations, and they were beautiful. There were so many of them too.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 26, 2008)

Tora looks at the Houndour, "T-that's...C-Clyde..." She says as a small line down Vee's back stands on end.  Tora then looks at Kiya, "Run away on the count of three...one...two..." She says through her teeth as she turns her attention towards her Sneasel, giving him a look to step forward.  "Snea...sneasel..." He says to the Houndour.  Tora's eyes grow big, "Three..." she says as Weasel smirks.

OOC: Translation, "I want a good fight...Bring it on..."


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 26, 2008)

Clyde looked down at the Sneasel. He looked back at Tora, and he was surprised to see the gym leader. He looked back at the sneasel.

"So, the famous gym leader Tora has sent out Weasel to battle me. I'm so honored." he said. Then, he disappeared. He was in a tree, then, he jumped down and used tackle. It felt like he was just floating in the air, as if time was slowing down. This is how he always felt when he was about to tackle someone.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 26, 2008)

"...SNEASEL!!  SNEA! SNEASEL!" Weasel Yells dodging out of the way, "Frustration...?" Tora says confused as Weasel's claw glows to send a knocking blow towards Clyde.  "My gym is like the great Battle Palace, all pokemon within fight on their own..." Tora says as Weasel charges the great houndour.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 26, 2008)

Clyde took the blow, and he was thrown, and landed on his side. He was out of it for a while. He was surprised a blow was landed on him, this was a great pokemon, and indeed a very great trainer. He was unble to move for a while.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 26, 2008)

"Now's my chance to stop the murders..." Tora says as she pulls a Great ball off of her belt, activates it, and throws it at the legendary houndour.  "Sneasel!  Sneas!" Weasel says as the pokeball flies.  "Come on...come...on..." She says anxiously as the red light engulfs the pokemon, falling to the ground, as it starts to rock a bit.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 26, 2008)

The Great Ball just opened up, no red coming out of it, and clyde was no where to be found. He was in the same tree, and this time he didn't tackle, but he used flamethrower. The flame stream went on and on, just like when the tackle, as if time was slowing down.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 26, 2008)

Weasel dodges out of the way once again with his quickness, leaps up into the tree, his claw metallic, and shiny about to punch Clyde out of the tree.  At that moment Vee couldn't maintain herself, she runs into the battle, "VEE NO!" Tora yells at her Eevee who seems not to hear her.  Vee waits on the ground to use a takedown if needed.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 26, 2008)

Clyde didn't hear or see the Evee, and dodged the Sneasel and jumped right in front of the Evee. He turned around, and saw the Eevee standing right there, "Shit!" he said. He was so startled, he couldn't move.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 26, 2008)

Vee uses takedown and as He is in mid-air, Tora throws another great ball to catch the houndour, "Sneas...sneasel..." Weasel says dissapointed with the fight.  "eeevvveeeee..."Vee says staggering a bit, as Poochy slides his muzzle under her, lifting her onto his head, and gives her a huff of dissaproval as he stares at the great ball, there is silence as the four stare at it.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 27, 2008)

The ball shakes for a while, but then the button turns red, and it makes the beaping noise that gives everybody a sigh of releif...except the pokemon. Houndour waited for Tora to let him out and talk to him, give him whatever lecture she was going to give him. He just waited there, and he was not a patient person.


----------



## Serp (Oct 29, 2008)

The Staryu still remained in the water, supposedly out of Ekans range, but Serp being trained by one of the whole worlds greatest poison type trainers and gym leaders knew a few way around this.

_"Serp, if the water pokemon stays underwater, if you poison their clean water they will emerge or move away"
_
Serp remembered the technique his mother told him.

"Ekans Toxic!" Serp shouted pointing at the point in the water where Staryu had been. 

The poisonious venom from Ekans' mouth landed and dissolved into the water, a few moments later, a star shape floated to the top, as well a few Magikarp.

"Well I wasn't planning on getting one of those today but waste not, want not. Ekans, constrict Staryu!" 
Ekans jumped into the poison soaked water and constricted the Staryu, due to its poisoned status and being constricted it couldn't move.

"Now bite attack!"
That was all that was needed, the Staryu faced no chance, it fainted. Serp used a pokeball from his belt and threw it at the Staryu, it bounced before absorbing the pokemon into itself, a few weak shakes and the red button faded and the ball was back to normal.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 29, 2008)

OOC: Ill wait to have tourtaments till we get even more activity, it seems no one come, but Im am glad we are moving at a steady pace, and havent reached our peak.

Roxy sat on a roof top dangiling her legs letting the breeze hit her. "If you want to try flying, here is your chance" she said looking at her charmander, "Char, Char!" he said nodding with a smile. He looked to the ground "Were at the beach, its only soft sand" Charmander twithched. He flapped his wing and closed his eyes. "Go ahead" 

Roxy gave him a little push, "Flap your wings and fly" she said looking at the ground. His wings were healed, he had to try sooner or late. The charmander started o fall as he moved his wing, "Charmander!" he stopped descending. He opened his eyes and was hanging in the air. "Good job"


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Nov 24, 2008)

"Oh! I almost forgot!"

     Justin turned around as his Mom gave him more food to stuff in his backpack.

 "You know, you can't delay me forever Mom..."

     His Mom gave him an innocent look and a wink.  "Well, I can try, can't I?"

     Justin grumbled as he put the package of cookies in his backpack.  He was already late enough as it was.  He had planned to leave early this morning, but his Mom kept thinking of things for him to pack before he left.

"You're going to be gone for a long time after all!  Your brother has been gone for what?  A few months now?  You're gonna be glad I packed you so much when your stomach is grumbling from all your training!"

     Justin grumbled again and zipped up his backpack. _ Finally I get to train and become awesome like my brother.  I'll beat everyone.   I'll even beat Jared someday....someday_

"Ewww...Mom"  A kiss on the cheek interrupted Justin from his daydream's and he quickly wiped it off.  "I gotta go now Mom!  Cya!"

     Justin ran out the door excited finally to begin his adventure.  He knew that one day he'd become a legend.  How long would that take?  It didn't matter to him but he would never give up until everyone knew his name.

"Waiiiitt! Justinnn!!!"

"Whatttt?"

 "You almost forgot your pokemon!"  Justin's Mom shook her head , laughing, and tossed him his pokemon ball.  "I don't think you'll get very far without this."

"Yea.....thanks Mom!"

     Justin slipped the pokemon ball into the pouch on his side and set out on his adventure.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
     Justin looked around at his hometown of Viridian City.  In fact, contrary to its name, it wasn't much of a city.  He remembered visiting Saffron City when he was a toddler and gazing up at the skyscrapers in amazement.  Now _that_ was a city.  Many of the buildings around him were old and decaying with age, but as he walked down the street towards his Grandpa's house he passed the one thing that was always kept pristeen.  In the middle of a fountain square was a statue of a boy no older than himself.  The statue was posing as if it was about to catch a pokemon, it's right arm outstretched with a pokeball in its hand.  Justin walked up to the nameplate at the bottom of the statue and smiled to himself.  He recalled the legend of a boy who set off from Pewter city to collect all the badges in Kanto and defeat the Elite Four.  During his journey this boy traveled to distant countries and collected hundreds of badges from across the World.  Legend has it that after the boy disappeared, Team Rocket and other terrible organizations reappeared.  _I guess it's up to me to defeat Team Rocket, huh?  They'll cower before me._  Justin flexed his muscles and smiled to himself.

"Woaaa...easy there big guy."

     Justin turned around as he felt a hand on his shoulder.  He laughed as he saw that it was Grandpa.  

     "Ready to set off on your journey, huh?  Well don't forget this."  His Uncle handed him a map folded in two.  "I know you have a map in your pokedex but it's not as good as this one.  I bought it while in the Celadon map shop.  On one side is the Western half of Kanto and on the other side..." He flipped the map over  "is the eastern half.  You shouldn't get lost with this!"

   "Thanks Gramps!  I was actually just coming to see you but you saved me some time! I gotta go now though, I'm already late."

     Justin waved at his Grandpa as he made his way north out of Viridian City, down Route 2.
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
     Justin stared up at the clouds as he saw Viridian forest appearing in the distance.  I wonder if I'll catch anything today.  The last time Justin had trained here was with his older brother before he had left.  He remembered watching his brother work flawlessly with his Charmelion.  _If only I could learn to work so well with my Bulbasaur.  I guess...it'll just take time... _

     OOC: I'll wait until tommorrow to see if any one wants to rp in Viridian forest.  If not then I'll make my way to the tournament


----------

